
Bubble Cursor, defying Fitt's Law - iamwil
http://ieor.berkeley.edu/~anandk/bubbleCursor.html
======
ggchappell
Interesting.

My average time was actually slightly faster when the bubble cursor was off,
but I think that was only because it made the teal bubble much easier to find.
The clicking itself seemed significantly easier with the cursor on, especially
when the teal bubble was small.

By the way, the selection method here is not complicated: a click just selects
the nearest bubble. The interesting part is the interface.

Also, I'm wondering how this could be adapted to a more realistic context: say
we have a large rectangle with a bunch of smaller rectangles inside it (e.g.,
a window with icons in it). The typical rule is that a click inside the large
rectangle, that is not also inside a smaller one, counts as a click on the
large rectangle. Now, could we adapt the bubble cursor to this situation? You
can't differentiate between a click on a small rectangle and a click on the
large one by the _nearest_ criterion, since all clicks will generally be
inside the larger rectangle.

------
iamwil
Make sure you hit 't' to trigger the timing mode, and start trying to click on
the teal bubble.

------
xtacy
The teal bubble's contrast is bad and is hard to see. Is it intentional?

~~~
joshu
That's not just hard to see, it's like a false color from an optical illusion
afterimage or something.

